# RealVNC disconnect when OS is going idle



## akaii (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi all

RealVNC client disconnect itsef when the OS where the RealVNC server is is going idle. Does anybody have found the solution to this problem?

Thanks in advance


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

hello Akaii and welcome to TSF!

Make sure that you have ports 5900 or 5500 opened.
Also, why not try http://www.tightvnc.com/ it works almost as good as RealVNC, some says it's better.


----------



## akaii (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes the ports are well redirected because I can connect until the system is going idle...
RealVNC is working fine on all computer except on this one when system is idle.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I use UltraVNC, yet another option. The only reason I can see for it disconnecting is if the machine goes into standby, which will terminate network connections.


----------

